

Facebook Engineer blocks photosharing site imgur, apologises in Reddit fashion - thenextcorner
http://thenextweb.com/facebook/2012/07/17/facebook-engineer-accidentally-blocks-photosharing-site-imgur-apologises-in-true-reddit-fashion/

======
carleverett
I thought it was a legitimate block at first. Half of my newsfeed is imgur
links that pretty much all qualify as spam. It's one of the reasons I've moved
away from Facebook.

...I don't want to sound like a crotchety "I'm leaving Facebook" person, but
it's deteriorated my experience to the point where I don't visit as often.
That being said, blocking imgur would not be the appropriate way of solving
that problem.

~~~
Semaphor
Easy fix: As not imgur or facebook are responsible for the spam but your
friends, just unfriend them or remove them from your newsfeed.

~~~
obilgic
So you are blaming users for myspace's fail? or myspace itself which created a
platform that led users to make myspace useless.

~~~
verroq
He is saying you failed because you have stupid friends.

~~~
Semaphor
Pretty much:)

------
petegrif
Cool dog.

